# Efecto cogin en TV CHINO



## emiiranda (Jul 27, 2010)

Buen dia colegas, tengo un televisor Chino que me ha llegado con la siguinte falla, V451 en corto, D452 en corto y R445 carbonizado, reemplaze los componentes y el televisor presenta efecto cogin y funciona un rato y luego vuelve a quemarce todo lo anterior, cuando funciona y pongo en stand bye con el control la luz azul se vuelve lila y se quema mas rapido todos los componentes... la verdad que nose mas que hacer porque nose como encarar mas esta falla, todas las tensione son correctas pero se vuelve a quemar, le adjunto el esquematico por ahi pueden darme una manito.. desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## pastor007 (Ago 1, 2010)

hola colega , deberas tener un problema con la fuente (consultar tensiones),estas se suelen cebar y dar mas de lo especificado por el fabricante .por eso se te vuelve a romper todo cada vez que conectas.
por otro lado con respecto a la forma cojin primer repara la fuente de este tv y luego me cuentas .saludos .


----------



## emiiranda (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola pastor007, gracias por tu respuesta, he medido todas las tensiones de la fuente y me an todo correctas aparentemente, +b es de 138V y el de 24 me da 28 y el resto igual al plano que adjunte...
ahora ya no quema nada. cambie el horizontal por uno bueno de un monitor de PC porque los que compro aca en la tienda de repuestos son chinos y se queman devalde, lo que no logro identificar en el plano es cual es el circuito de correccion este/oeste...


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 1, 2010)

hola, revisa tu fuente no me parece que este bien el voltage +B... el opto cambialo si tienes mucho voltage por que es el quien regula el voltage de salida de la fuene...... tu imagen sale bien?, llena la pantalla?, se recalienta tu horizontal?.. aque te refires con circuito de correccion este/oeste.
saludos


----------



## emiiranda (Ago 2, 2010)

Si DOMIEC, la imagen llena bien la pantalla, y despues de un tiempo, 10min aproximadamente ya calienta como todos los componentes normales que estan alrededor del horizontal, solo que tiene el efecto cojin, y elcircuito corrector de este/oeste es el encargado de que no se de este efecto, comento para los que  saben que el televisor es de 29".


----------



## therrera (Dic 22, 2012)

emiiranda dijo:


> Buen dia colegas, tengo un televisor Chino que me ha llegado con la siguinte falla, V451 en corto, D452 en corto y R445 carbonizado, reemplaze los componentes y el televisor presenta efecto cogin y funciona un rato y luego vuelve a quemarce todo lo anterior, cuando funciona y pongo en stand bye con el control la luz azul se vuelve lila y se quema mas rapido todos los componentes... la verdad que nose mas que hacer porque nose como encarar mas esta falla, todas las tensione son correctas pero se vuelve a quemar, le adjunto el esquematico por ahi pueden darme una manito.. desde ya muchas gracias!!



Hola, tengo el mismo problema con tv 29 chino los voltajes normales +B135 cambiado todos los diodos y condensadores del H solo cambia el ancho pero el efecto cojin sigue inmutable.
Alguna solucion de parche por lo menos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2012)

recuerda poner diodos rapidos en la fuente


----------



## therrera (Dic 23, 2012)

todos los diodos reemplazados por las caracteristicas de los originales, al igual condensadores y resistencias mis dudas estan por encontrar en modo servicio el parametro para corregir el efecto cojin en el NEX 29F100D no tengo circuito, uno parecido es chassis ETA-1D modelo PF29GA18A 
Ingreso a modo servicio pero no encuentro el menu EW
Y lo mas importante....
FELICIDADES MUCHAS A LA COMUNIDAD DEL FORO Y SUS GENTILES MODERADORES
EN ESTA NAVIDAD.
THERRERA


----------



## pastor007 (Dic 27, 2012)

bueno colega a no desesperar y respondiendo lo principal ,es desearle a ud a los suyos ,como a todos en este formidable foro muy buen fin de año .
Para distinguir dicha etapa E/W primero hay que localizar los diodos amortiguadores que salen del colector del HOT , capacitor de correccion  en S ,que son a los que se engancha el conector D del Fet mos quien amplifica dicha parabola invertida la cual modifaca el factor Este / Oeste .
Estos diodos son muy notable en la etapa Horizontal son grandes son dos ,hay bobinas compensadoras tambien . A decir vedad en los chasis chinos todos los componentes activos calientan que da miedo .


----------

